# What time does your dog eat breakfast?



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Around 7am. My husband leaves for work at that time, so Sadie eats when he leaves.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Right now while Im off for Roxy training......she wakes at around 6:30 I take her out, she pees and poops and I put myself right back to bed! Roxy goes back to sleep in her crate till about 8:30. I take her out again and once back inside, I make me coffee and give her breakfast Kibble
However, during my real life...I get up at 5:15 wake her up, take her out, and after shes peed and pooped. I let her play a bit while the food softens, and than give her that first meal of the day. When I leave at 6:30 she is put back in her crate for a nap, and my husband takes over from there
We space her three meals between 4-5 hours apart


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

on the days (1x or 2x/mo) DH works different shift & is up at 4 AM (rather than 9) - the dogs get up with him, follow breakfast routine - back to bed & don't want to eat until normal time (5ish). 

On weekends, if I give breakfast they still try to con DH into feeding them - he is their breakfast guy


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Gah, when I got his Ranger his foster mom had been feeding him at 5:00am because she worked at 6. His schedule was: wake up and eat at 5am, supper at 6pm, bed at 7pm. I think I tried to be nice to Ranger for the first day I had him (friday) by feeding him before 6am, but then the weekend hit. He woke me up at 5am and I covered my head with the blanket. Woke up 4 hours later and fed him at 9am - ever since, it doesn't matter what time it is. 

He gets fed when I wake up and after he spent 2 days trying to wake me up, realized there's nothing he can do to get me out of bed (well, that's not entirely true - but he hasn't figured that out yet) so he waits patiently. Weekdays he gets fed closer to 9am and weekends it could be after 11am or noon before he gets his breakfast. He doesn't care. He's super laid back and half the time I wake up, he stays in his bed until he hears the food hit his bowl!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Anywhere between 7am and noon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

On the days that I have to work, they get fed at 6 or 6:30 depending on if we walk that morning. If we do walk, they have to cool down and wait until I shower and dry my hair before they eat. Otherwise, I feed them when we first get up.

On weekends and days off, they get fed whenever I get up. But I normally never sleep past 7 or so even when I don't have to work.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

You should send Ranger to Illinois to come live with me :wavey:

Yeah I mostly think he has to pee. As he gets older and can hold it longer I'm going to delay his breakfast hours so he can get use to it.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

For the longest time, Rylee had to eat every 12 hours or she'd vomit. This mostly happened in the AM because she wouldn't eat anything overnight (treats, etc). I'd tried to stretch the 12 hours out on the weekends, feeding her dinner the night before a little later or giving her a couple pieces of bread or yogurt before bed so that we could at least sleep until 8. She's been very lazy the past few weeks though, with no vomiting issues. I've been putting her food out at 7AM during the week, but she's taken to climbing back into bed instead after her morning potty break.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

They get fed when I roll my lazy butt out of bed in the morning - around 8:15! I'm lucky that I live pretty close to work!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

During the week I have to get up at 5.30 because my son has to leave at 6.30, so Tess gets her breakfast early. During weekends it's usually anywhere after 7. I do put her to bed again, by the way! During the week she goes back at 6.30 and sleeps longer than I do. In the weekend she goes back at 7.30 until someone gets out of bed.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a freelancer and I work from home. My schedule varies a lot depending on my deadlines. Some mornings I sleep in a bit and Rookie gets fed whenever I get up. Doesn't seem to bother him too much.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is her normal schedual. 7-8am. 1-2pm and then 7pm at night.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My guys generally eat between 4:30 and 5:00 am. We head for the woods by 5:30 and I like for them to have had some time after eating before running. I am in the shower by 6:30 so this gives me about 45 minutes for hiking and then to comb them out and sweep the floors of muddy paw prints


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

On weekdays I get up for work at 6am. If, for some reason my alarms doesn't go off, the girls will wake me up at 6am. They're usually very ready to pee and poop. Then they get breakfast.

On weekends we tend to stay up later, so even the girls often sleep a little later. By later, I mean 730 at the latest. Often it's still 6, though. I'll take them to do their thing, feed them, and if the weather's nice, let them play in the back yard while I go back to bed. By the time we get up, usually between 830 and 10, the girls are ready to snuggle on the couch and watch tv. Lucy is very insistent on this, in fact.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He usually eats around 5:30 during the week. Mom gets up at about 5:20 to get ready for work, so that means _everyone_ is up. I take him out to 'do his thing' and then he expects his breakfast to be served promptly. (After which, I usually hit the couch until mom leaves for work at about 7:00-ish.)

On the weekends, we're lucky if he lets us sleep until 6:00-ish. Once in a great while we get to sleep till about 6:30.
He's an early riser! He has places to go and things to do, and expects us to get up and get on with it. And of course, we do. Kinda hard to sleep when you have an 85-pound dog on your head.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Usually about 10:00am., maybe a little later We go for a walk from 8:00 to 9:00 and then I let them cool off for an hour or so.

.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> My guys generally eat between 4:30 and 5:00 am. We head for the woods by 5:30 and I like for them to have had some time after eating before running. I am in the shower by 6:30 so this gives me about 45 minutes for hiking and then to comb them out and sweep the floors of muddy paw prints


WOW! what a great owner!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie normally wakes husband up at 7am and he feeds her after she potties...when he's not home, she gets fed when I get up..around 9ish.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, you guys are getting up when we're going to bed! My husband works second shift, so we have always slept in - even the first week we had Max, he never got up till after 9 am. Now he's usually still zonked out when I get up at 11, we go out for our walk and then I put his breakfast down for him - sometimes he eats it, sometimes he doesn't. I can't imagine being up at 4 - unless it's because I haven't gone to bed yet!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Mad usually eats around 5:30 weekday mornings, so there's time for her to rest before getting her walk. I leave for work at 8, so that gives her some time with me before she spends the day home alone. I've always been a morning person, so this schedule works for us both,


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> WOW! what a great owner!!


Grins & Thanks  They need to be combed (actually brushed) to get any loose crawlies off since I live in CT. The dogs usually also start volunteering teeter and AFrame contacts as we head in from our hike .. possibly a delaying tactic to my leaving? or to finish off the cheese in my pocket? who knows .. but it starts my day off wonderfully .. LOL


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ours eat when we get up around 10 AM. We both work late nights, so we usually don't get up very early. They get dinner around 7:30 or 8 PM.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My commute to work is about 45 minutes - an hour. I start at 7:30am so I can beat traffic in the morning and later in the day coming home. I leave for work around 6:40am or so. So Chester usually eats breakfast somewhere around 6am.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly is fine whenever (she actually loves to sleep in)...The "problem" is Jenny, the cat. Since I have to go up at 5:00 she is used to 5:00 and she starts complaining latest at 5:30ish on the weekends


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been blessed by two boys who are happy to sleep in as long as I sleep. Most days they get fed by 8 but there have many occasions when we have slept much later. :


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

As I was reading this I started feeling very very very lucky. I dont have to get up to feed anyone. The dogs and cats are all free fed. Max and Franklin will not eat unless someone is in the house with them (mainly me) and Max will only eat with Franklin. Since I get up at 530 to take Max potty then go back to bed the boys get up for good around 7 and then eat breakfast are good for the day and eat dinner at about 630 with a final potty break right before bed.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

During the week Griff eats when I'm making lunch for my youngest to take to school - between 7-7:30.

On the weekends he eats when I eat breakfast. 

Anything goes - sometimes he doesn't eat it right away - he's pretty mellow in the AM - no rush to get up - I usually am up before him and need to call him to go out by saying "Oooh - go see!" That usually sparks his interest in going out. He's a tanker - rarely NEEDS to go out.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

When my brother was still in school, Joey would eat around 7:30. Now that schools out for the summer, everyone in my house hold is up later, and so is he, so he sleeps later. Today his breakfast didnt come till almost 8:30. He eats dinner around 6 and then plays from 6-9/10


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is on a schedule (as am I). We go on a short walk at about 6:45 am. He eats after we get in around 7. He really looks forward to it.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

He gets his thyroid pill at 7, so he eats after 8 am sometime. I would say between 8 and 11 depending on whats going on.


----------



## kwalls01 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had always kept the dog food bowl full and they always knew there was food if they were hungry. I did this to prevent them from constantly looking for food outside and eat stuff they weren't suppose too. This had worked well for us until we rescued Allie, she was so deprived of food that she just ate and ate and ate, she was very skinny when we rescued her, but she grew right into those huge paws, and then some. Then it became a competition with the other guys, until we all ended up way over weight. So we went to scheduled feeding times. Needless to say this didn’t go over well with the King,(aka Max). After the first breakfast, he laid there with the bowl between his paws and barked, waited a moment, then barked again, as if to say “um hum I’m still hungry. I need more food NOW!” We now feed them breakfast between 9 am and 10 am, and dinner is between 6 and 8 PM. They always have to wait until we’ve eaten because we are the Alpha’s and they have to wait. 
Now sometimes when I am at work (I work the evening shift) my DW will take a nap and sleep until 7 or later. She is awaken by a golden looking her in the face as if to say “Um Mom were hungry and it’s past our dinner…feed us not please” .


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Normally between 7-8. Layla is definieley ready to get up and at 'em by then. And then I tend to go back to bed while the girls get to play outside for a bit haha...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't vote because it depends on when I wake up! On the weekends I sleep in so she doesn't get fed until later. I like being somewhat variable so that she doesn't expect her meal at a certain time.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey folks I need some advice on this issue. The breeder just had a bowl of kibble down all the time. She told us to leave it down all the time. So Emma has food til 10p when we put her in the crate and we go to bed. Then around 6-7 she starts to nibble all day. What should I do? I just sorta keep filling the bowl. Same with water. I did read that while potty training (she doesn't get it yet) we could take up her food and water 2 hrs before bedtime. Is this right? Appreciate the help.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

In most cases, a self-feeding Golden will end up an overweight Golden. Some will even eat themselves into the emergency room (it's happened to me).

My guys get 1/2 their day's share at 6am when I wake up, and the other half at 5pm when I'm finished with work for the day.

Gilmour gets 4 total cups a day and Milo gets 3.

It's a lot of people's opinion that two feedings a day are better than one, helps keep them happier, and helps prevent bloat.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess I didn't say she is 9 weeks old. Maybe it's different for a puppy? I would think she needs to be on a schedule for easier potty training? At least for the poop... We are giving her Royal Canin. That's what the breeder had her on. How much should she be given each feeding? I think puppys need fed 3 times a day. She is also getting quite a few treats as we are training her to "sit" and the potty thing. Thanks Nuttinbutgoldens.


----------



## Seamus (Sep 1, 2010)

We're early risers, anxious to embrace the day, so pups eat between 5 - 5:30 a.m. They do not self feed. They have a noon snack (Seamus was underweight when he was adopted last May) and eat dinner around 6:30 p.m. I break up their daily amounts of Taste of the Wild grain-free Salmon in between the 3 meals. Supplements are added to each feeding. Dinner includes a handfull of thawed raw green beans which they love.


----------

